# la radio / el radio (article)



## rosvica

Hola 
Quisiera saber si se debe decir el radio o la radio, refiriendose al artefacto donde se escucha la musica noticias etc.
Gracias


----------



## candy-man

*la *radio- siempre.


----------



## mhp

In Spain and South America it is mostly used as a feminine noun. In most of Latin America it is used as a masculine noun. The Academy of Spanish Language recognizes both uses.


----------



## Joselo Rome

Re. que articulo debo escribir la radio, el radio.
Lo propio es la radio, ya que se refiere al aparato que sintoniza frecuencias Hertzianas, decir el radio haces alusíon a la linea que parte del centro a la periferia de un circulo
I hope may help you


----------



## mhp

Joselo Rome said:


> Re. que articulo debo escribir la radio, el radio.
> Lo propio es la radio, ya que se refiere al aparato que sintoniza frecuencias Hertzianas, decir el radio haces alusíon a la linea que parte del centro a la periferia de un circulo
> I hope may help you



Perhaps this may help you: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=radio
Section 2 is particularly relevant to the question that was asked.


----------



## rosvica

Gracias a todos por  la informacion. Ya con esta informacion esta mas claro lo que queria. 
Muchas gracias otra vez.
Ros


----------



## JB

When I started studying Spanish (about 1961) we were taught that:
"La radio" refers to "la máquina" (el aparato)
and
"El radio" refers to "el programa"
so you would "comprar una radio para escuchar el radio".

Or maybe it was vice versa.  Apparently, whatever it was no longer applies.

The link provided by mhp clears it up, at least for 2010.


----------



## Istriano

la radio  (máquina o programa)
el radio (geometría o elemento químico)

http://clave.librosvivos.net/verficha.asp?idelementoaver=32655&cadena=radio


----------



## chamyto

JB said:


> When I started studying Spanish (about 1961) we were taught that:
> "La radio" refers to "la máquina" (el aparato)
> and
> "El radio" refers to "el programa"
> so you would "comprar una radio para escuchar el radio".
> 
> Or maybe it was vice versa. Apparently, whatever it was no longer applies.
> 
> The link provided by mhp clears it up, at least for 2010.


 
Hola, al menos en España no hacemos diferencia. _Siempre_ decimos "la radio" tanto para referirnos a la máquina o a la emisora ( o programa ) de radio .


----------



## zumac

chamyto said:


> Hola, al menos en España no hacemos diferencia. _Siempre_ decimos "la radio" tanto para referirnos a la máquina o a la emisora ( o programa ) de radio .


Tienes razón. Se dice "la radio" en España y también en México. Quizás en todos los paises que hablan español.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

mhp said:


> In Spain and South America it is mostly used as a feminine noun. In most of Latin America it is used as a masculine noun. The Academy of Spanish Language recognizes both uses.


 
Yes, both are used (regionalismos aparte)


----------



## asm

No siempre.


----------



## ciera1

It depends what you are talking about. We usually say: 
1.We listen to the radio = Escucho *la* radio (it means the signal) Feminine.
2.I turn off the radio= Apago *el* radio (it means the electronic device) masculine.

I hope this helps, thanks.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Surely we say 'la radio' because it is an abbreviation for *la* radiotelegrafía?


----------



## joakojo13

Yo nunca uso "el radio", eso es un hueso, la mitad del diámetro de un circulo,etc


----------



## maxcrc

En Costa Rica lo usamos a menudo al masculino   el radio pero no es correcto.
El radio tendria que referirse a  1-un elemento geometrico   2-un hueso del brazo


----------



## ukimix

Son válidas ambas. En particular _el radio_ tiene entre sus acepciones la geométrica, la del elemento químico del mismo nombre y también la del aparato para oír emisoras. Del DRAE:

*radio4.*
(Acort.).
*1.* amb. coloq. *radiorreceptor. *

*radiorreceptor.*


1. m. Aparato empleado en radiotelegrafía y radiotelefonía para recoger y transformar en señales o sonidos las ondas emitidas por el radiotransmisor.


----------



## Aviador

Hay un hilo en el foro _Sólo español_ en el que se discutió al respecto: la radio/el radio.
Según lo informado en él, parece que radio, como nombre del receptor de ondas electromagnéticas, es de género masculino en México, Centroamérica, El Caribe y La parte norte de Sudamérica y de género femenino en España y la parte sur de Sudamérica.


----------



## Moritzchen

Estaba escuchando a la radio(emisora) en el radio(receptor).


----------



## Wandering JJ

Moritzchen,
I know you "escuchar a alguien", so can you also "escuchar a un objeto inanimado"?
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Wandering JJ said:


> Moritzchen,
> I know you "escuchar a alguien", so can you also "escuchar a un onjeto inanimado"?
> Gracias.


Not here in Spain.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Thanks for the clarification, Agró.


----------



## Moritzchen

Wandering JJ said:


> Moritzchen,
> I know you "escuchar a alguien", so can you also "escuchar a un objeto inanimado"?
> Gracias.


?
Yo escucho la transmisión de la radioemisora, como dije antes.


----------



## Aviador

Moritzchen said:


> ?
> Yo escucho la transmisión de la radioemisora, como dije antes.


Moritzchen, la sorpresa de Wandering JJ se debe a que no es normal en castellano que los complementos directos de objeto inanimado vayan introducidos por la preposición _a_. Decimos _Yo escucho *a* Juan_, pero decimos _Yo escucho la radio_.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ah! Fue esa "a" en mi primer post!
Gracias Aviador.
Espero que WJJ se recupere pronto de su sorpresa.
(Ahora voy a ir y regañar a esa a por meterse donde no debe)


----------



## danrezk

La radio(difusión): transmisión. 
El radio(receptor): aparato. 

Se creía que la televisión acabaría con la radio. 

¿Por qué no has encendido el radio en todo el día?


----------



## Aviador

Moritzchen said:


> Estaba escuchando a la radio(emisora) en el radio(receptor).





danrezk said:


> La radio(difusión): transmisión.
> El radio(receptor): aparato.
> 
> Se creía que la televisión acabaría con la radio.
> 
> ¿Por qué no has encendido el radio en todo el día?


Bien, entonces confirman ustedes de lo que doy cuenta en mi intervención de anteayer:


> Hay un hilo en el foro _Sólo español_ en el que se discutió al respecto: la radio/el radio.
> Según lo informado en él, parece que radio, como nombre del receptor de ondas electromagnéticas, es de género masculino en México, Centroamérica, El Caribe y La parte norte de Sudamérica y de género femenino en España y la parte sur de Sudamérica.


Como Chile está en la parte sur de Sudamérica, aquí tanto la tecnología como el aparato son de género femenino.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo también digo la radio Aviador. Mi español es el rioplatense.
Pero por acá dicen el radio, y mi afán reside en que se me entienda en forma inmediata.
Permíteme agregar un dato curioso, como allá se le dice grabador al tape recorder, acá se lo llama grabador*a*.


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Bien, entonces confirman ustedes de lo que doy cuenta en mi intervención de anteayer:
> 
> Como Chile está en la parte sur de Sudamérica, aquí tanto la tecnología como el aparato son de género femenino.



Aquí, hace algunas decadas, el radio era un radioreceptor pequeño, como éste. En cambio si era un poco más grande, como éste, se lo llamaba la radio. Variaba, pues, más con el tamaño. Hoy en día esos aparatos ya no son populares y ya no se oyen mucho; sin embargo, así los llamamos en el vecindario, ... cuando aparecen. Ahora se habla del _ipod_, la _tablet _y el cel.


----------

